# California Wildfires



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

In today's Yahoo news it shows some of the tragedy of the Californis wildfires. I offer my prayers and ask for yours for the people in this tragedy as well since this disaster is going to be historic. The Yahoo story photo was of a home and motor home in flames. A total loss to this owner. All I have to ask is WHY???????

This issue was know and the owner had the opportunity to simply drive the RV to a safer location, and then to another if the condition escolated fruther. Then they would have had a temporary home until they could rebuild. I guess insurance covers some, but I would think this would still save some out of pocket expense as well as providing a place to live. I am sorry, but this just does not make any sense to me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hpapa4 said:


> In today's Yahoo news it shows some of the tragedy of the Californis wildfires. I offer my prayers and ask for yours for the people in this tragedy as well since this disaster is going to be historic. The Yahoo story photo was of a home and motor home in flames. A total loss to this owner. All I have to ask is WHY???????
> 
> This issue was know and the owner had the opportunity to simply drive the RV to a safer location, and then to another if the condition escolated fruther. Then they would have had a temporary home until they could rebuild. I guess insurance covers some, but I would think this would still save some out of pocket expense as well as providing a place to live. I am sorry, but this just does not make any sense to me.










Don't know but I'll bet whatever the circumstances are, they are not as simple as it might appear. Perhaps the owner was away, or sick, or somehow incapacitated and unable to move the RV. My hope would be that the owner and family are safe...and therefor NOT experiencing "total loss".


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's hard telling. Maybe the owner was out of town, or who knows?








I know if it was me, I certainly would be 'On the road' right now, if at all possible.'

As far as the fire itself goes, this is only the beginning. Give it until the rains come in another month or two. The inevitable mudslides are going to devastating as well. My heart goes out to all in the path of this disaster.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Remember the winds in the early days of the fire? They may have decided it was safer to take a car instead of the motor home. Had they taken the motor home they may have been in a wind caused accident and worse off than they are now. Decisions are made with what is going on around us at the time. Afterwards we tend to forget small things that may have influenced our decisions. We should not beat ourselves up for past choices, or second guess others.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hard to say, although some of you may have hit the nail on the head.

It's really easy to second guess what we think we may have done. But until we walk in those shoes we don't know.

Keep praying for them.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Didn't start.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

All possible truths and I agree it is so very sad to see others going through this disaster. Let me add that my comment was in no way a negative one towards anyone. Just the thoughts that were going through my head as I saw the photo.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe they loaded up a large truck and could only drive one large vehicle away. if i had the choice, id load up my 24' enclosed snowmobile trailer with everything i could fit in it (time permitting) and head out leaving the OB. if i had little time, it take what i could and haul the OB.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yesterday I was in the waiting room at the dr's office and watching the fires on the tv there. I looked over at the magazines on the table and there was a *OCTOBER 1969 NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC* and one of the main stories inside was about the S. California flooding and all the mud and guck , complete with pictures of devastation. Very interesting to watch October 2007 on tv and look at October 1969 in my lap.The office let me take the magazine home to show Rick.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like, if nothing goes wrong, S California might be a nice place to live, but if things go wrong, well.....


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

This summer has been really bad. For over two weeks the central valley had been socked in with smoke. Now it's starting again. I can't see the mountains that surrond Bakersfield. Not that the smog would really allow it anyways. God help the firefighters.

Beerman


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the folks down south. Keep your hopes up folks; if we get a bit of rain the red sunsets will stop and blue skies will prevail. I was born and raised here.. a major fire close by every 10 years, and a large earthquake every 15. No hurricaines or tornedos... and I've never lifted a shovel full of snow in my life. There's an on-shore flow coming in the next couple of days... that's a good.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

With the price of gas in California it might be cheaper to let it (the RV) burn.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It is very sad to see the images on the news and I cannot even image some of the pain that families are going through.

Now they are saying that it was deliberate. One man in jail another one shoot.

Hopefully loss of life and porperty can be kept to an absolute minimum.

Thor


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

It does seem to repeat doesn't it?
The way the world works I guess. My thoughts and prayers go out to all involved.

Another thought comes to mind as I watch the terrible destruction of homes and think about the coming rain and slides-owning the home with as little of one's cash involved as possible. Storing equity in a home is a very dangerous and potentially very costly thing to do. Much better to have that money removed from the home and safely in a side fund earning interest!
G


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

From what Ive read and seen, the flames/fire moved SO fast people who thought they had a little time to get things together didn't and the fire was upon them before they had a chance to react. One story I saw was about a lady getting ready to evacuate, was told she had a couple hours, literally 15 minutes later the fire came over the hill and she had flames at her feet and her robe almost caught on fire. Being from Florida originally, I know from experience that its human nature to try and wait it out to the last possible minute and hope/pray that your not in the direct path of whichever natural phenomenon (hurricanes in my case, occasionally forest fire) is headed your way. Even with us as relatively intelligent beings, the feeling of impending destruction is surreal and an "it wont happen to me" mentality takes over. Common sense would seem to dictate you pack up and leave, but again from personal experience, you cling to the belief that it wont be you. So, if you've never found yourself in that situation, I can easily see where it wouldn't make sense to you to pack up and leave, but also having been there done that, I understand and FEEL that owners pain

Regards,

Alan


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

When the reverse 911 calls came people got out. It's that simple. It seems clear now that a couple of the few fatalities were those that didn't heed the warning. We aren't looking to blame anyone. We in soCal know how strange our climate is here. We always live with this and we blame no one. If the scum press wants to start this crap let them. The fact is, we live with it every day. In your areas you do to, hurricanes, tornadoes, blizzards etc. It is life. It's no ones fault. We take care of each other and we will get through this.


----------

